# Suche Programm



## Kddy (18. August 2008)

Hallo Leute!

Ich suche ein Musik Programm wo ich meine stimme änderen kann so wie der refrain von dem lied hier http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMd9VtPAx0c&feature=related oder ein Musik Programm wo man den Text eingibt und die stimme automatisch kommt das heißt ich gebe ein   ich liebe dich und das man auswählen kann wie der Computer das singt. hoffe ihr versteht mein problem bzw meine suche


----------



## Skaliso (18. August 2008)

Nimm den magix music maker^^ kann das alles und noch viel mehr  xD
naja die stimme kannste jedem pitch-programm ändern (schneller, langsamer, höher oder tiefer machen) und das mit der computerstimme lässte lieber...vll kennst du nachts auf super rtl diese sms vorlese kacke...das ist schon soweit ich weiß eine der besten qualitätsstufen die son "vorlese" computer haben kann.

hier mal der link zur testversion von magix LINK
oder kostenlose alternativen sind wavelab oder audacity, bei denen weiß ich aber nicht was die können^^

lg


----------



## ink (18. August 2008)

Seit wann ist Wavelab kostenlos?

mfg


----------



## Kddy (18. August 2008)

Das heißt mit Musik Maker kann man auch stimme änderen ?


----------



## ink (18. August 2008)

Vocoder sollten schon dabei sein, welchen Qualitätsstatus die haben weiss ich zB nicht.


----------



## Skaliso (18. August 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Seit wann ist Wavelab kostenlos?
> 
> mfg



huch..sry bin nich so ganz da^^ isses nich ausser vll ne demo version^^



joa klar kannste das damit ändern. es gibt dort einen time processor mit dem geschwindigkeit (bpm) und halt pitchen kannst. des weiteren kannste deine stimme da auch einfach in halbtönen höher bzw tiefer machen.


----------

